# Miniature German Shepherd



## Arobryn (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all - I thought I posted a note on this, but I don't see it so maybe I didn't hit send, but if duplicates come up - sorry 'bout that!









I was curious if there is such a 'thing' as a miniature GSD.

And what people's thoughts on it were. Just curious about the subject. When I researched breeders I saw a lot who 'bragged' about having large dogs, but never who talked about small ones. It doesn't matter a whole lot to me, but if given the option I would take a smaller GSD over a bigger one - health and temperment are the most important, but smaller WOULD be a little easier - fits in the car easier, in the tent, in the bed (Blue is SUCH a bed hog!), etc, etc.

Thanks!

~ L'aura


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen small GSDs, but I do now know of anything formally called a miniature GSD.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There is no such thing as a minature GSD. If a dog is out of the standard the dog is a faulty dog. 

Those intentionally breeding out of standard are not reputable breeders. Occassionally very good breeders have a dog go over or under standard. 

If you want a smaller dog that may be similr to a GSD try an Aussie or if you want even smaller, a Corgi. They are both cool dogs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We had a thread a while back about mixes and various dogs that sort of resemble mini-GSDs but there isn't anything like that actually being bred - thank goodness!!! There are already great dogs out there for every possible niche and I hate it when a great breed gets carved into novelty items (as is happening with Aussies). 

Of course for a lot of people some well-bred GSDs seem small. There are plenty of lovely purebred GSD bitches in the 55-65 range. People tend to think of GSDs as a huge dog, but they're really more of a medium/large breed.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Hawk is well within the standard, considered medium sized, and 68 lbs. When the general public sees him, they have trouble believing he is an adult and full grown. As he just turned 9, I am pretty sure he is as big as he is ever going to get! LOL! I love a true medium sized GSD!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a smaller female - she is 22 inches and about 60 lbs. She is a fantastic size...very handy, if that makes sense.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsI have a smaller female - she is 22 inches and about 60 lbs. She is a fantastic size...very handy, if that makes sense.


It's funny, my girl is over standard height-- 26" yet she weighs just 65 pounds! She is a little thin though.

I have seen smaller GSDs or dogs that at least looked like purebred GSDs and were smaller. Actually there was one in the local GSD rescue who was recently adopted, she was about 40-45 pounds or so I believe, very small but looked purebred.


----------



## Arobryn (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, 22", that's sorta what I was thinking! And yes, 'handy' DOES make sense! I've nothing against big dogs, it's just for me a slightly smaller dog would be more 'handy'. But nothing beats a GSD in my book so I suppose if I'm ever in the market for another I'll keep that in mind, but my boy Blue is only a year and a half and so I'm planning on a lot of years with my BIG boy (he's about average for the breed).

~ L'aura


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I short-term fostered a Sheltie/GSD mix a while back who looked just like a miniature GSD. She got adopted quite quickly.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I pulled a dog from a shelter that I called the mini GSD. My Kenya is 21" and 55lbs and this dog was considerably smaller than her, I would say maybe 45lbs and short, but correctly proportioned. She went into a foster home her foster is keeping her forever. Maybe she was malnourished as a puppy? She was about the same size as Nikon at the time (5 1/2 months).


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsI have a smaller female - she is 22 inches and about 60 lbs. She is a fantastic size...very handy, if that makes sense.
> ...


Yep - she is short and stocky. My other GSD is about 25" and weighs just under 70 lbs. You would not believe to see them that their weight is so close.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

There are genetically dwarf German shepherds: hopefully no one is breeding them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fostered a male who was 23" and 60#. He is a GSD/Kelpie mix but all GSD in attitude. His pic is in my signature(was only 55# in those pictures, he gained after I changed his diet and he was more muscled due to chasing Onyx around). I did like the smaller size, as my two girls are +20# and a few inches taller than Hawkeye.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 21' female who currently weights 54 lbs. She gained the last 3 from January to now, so I still expect her to fill a bit more this year. But her size is no just the correct one, it is very convenient for everything: the car, the bed, of course for SAR (even when she is not a SAR dog) and even in protection she does great with her speed. My "pocket rocket".


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

There is dwarfism in German Shepherds... along with all the genetic problems that can come with it... 

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html

http://www.accdata.co.uk/dwarfism/

The second link has more info, 1st has pictures


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:When the general public sees him, they have trouble believing he is an adult and full grown.


I get the same thing with my dogs all the time. Isa is 24.9'' and Cody is 25.3'', not small at all. 
For some odd reason, the public thinks GSDs are huge dogs.












> Quote:My "pocket rocket".











That made me laugh so hard!! I love it!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: L'aura
> I was curious if there is such a 'thing' as a miniature GSD.


Yes! They are called Cardigan Welsh Corgis!





Just kidding!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We had a "mini" GSD years ago. Adult size was 19" tall and 40lbs. She was just an undersized fluke as her parents and all her siblings were within standard.

But while there are some dogs that are under standard, just as there are some that are over standard, there is no real line of "mini GSD". Just individuals who sometimes turn out non-standard.

Pituitary dwarfism exists in GSDs and was mentioned above, but this is a medical condition that causes not only tiny size, but also a host of other health problems.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI have a 21' female who currently weights 54 lbs. She gained the last 3 from January to now, so I still expect her to fill a bit more this year. But her size is no just the correct one, it is very convenient for everything: the car, the bed, of course for SAR (even when she is not a SAR dog) and even in protection she does great with her speed. My "pocket rocket".


Correction, she is 57,5 cm. Error in conversion, but she is 22,5 inches.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Wasn't there a website out dedicated to "dwarfism and German Shepherds" warning against the dangers of breeding a dwarfed GSD? I think it was a family that purchased a GSD that turned out to be a dwarfed GSD that ended up passing away after health complications.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is my favorite site about dwarf GSDs, is it the one you're thinking of?
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Meadows/6074/


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I call my dog Skye my 'baby lady.' She's all of 56lbs. My last female was 79lbs...my male was 87...this is such a treat.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:We had a "mini" GSD years ago. Adult size was 19" tall and 40lbs. She was just an undersized fluke


It sounds as though she was simply petite, not a dwarf. Am I correct in that assumption, ie she was properly proportioned, just small? Simply out of curiosity...Was she over all healthy? Did she work? (Given that she's a sample of 1, obviously conclusions can't be drawn from her situation)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, she was just petite. Not a dwarf at all. She had excellent proportions and overall structure, just on a small scale. She did have mild HD in one hip, but that has nothing to do with her being small, and otherwise was very healthy. Great drive and temperament too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Chris. She sounds like a terrific girl!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"There are genetically dwarf German shepherds: hopefully no one is breeding them."

I do not think anyone is intentionally breeding them. There are smaller gsds, some that are called delayed development gsds as well as dwarfs.

The dwarfs are usually not considered "viable"; breeders that accidently produce them do not really about them, they are not registered with AKC and are usually placed with families or if needed due to medical issues, put down.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"breeders that accidently produce them do not really about them, "

What I meant was that the breeders do not talk about them. Need coffee!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Kenya is full grown and weighs 50 pounds







lol people call her a mini GSD all the time


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nope, on the smaller size. 

You definitely can tell the dwarfs. This is one of those things that people do not talk about - what is being produced.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently met a lady at the dog park that had one, she was a long haired and deaf, she got her from the breeders, her parents were of regular size and short haired.


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the looks of the Swedish Vallhund, a lot like a shepherd and probably like the corgi as well. Might be my old age dog.... anyone know anything about them?

Swedish Vallhund


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

Our girl (almost 7 months now) weighs 50 lbs. She doesn't seem big to me. How much do they typically gain after they hit 6 months old.


----------

